# Roll your own Machine Skates



## Zamfir (Apr 29, 2017)

I was able to get pictures of the skates my friend borrowed to move the Mazak around. 
I am going to make these but had a question. 

Can I just use bolts for the axles and drilled out steel rod for the wheels without bearings?

I am poor but not weak. Lol. I can upgrade them later to have bearings when I have the lathe up and running. But I need it in my shop first.


----------



## Zamfir (Apr 29, 2017)

This setup was used to move the 1,200 lb Lathe around. Evidently it worked awesome.   The front skate has a handle bolted to it to pull and turn.  The 2 rear skates have a double thick plate on one end with a hole drilled in them.  That way you can insert a steel bar and turn them while on the machine.  

Think it will work with no bearings?  

Thanks!  I will update on what we end up making.  Then of course the fun we have moving..


----------



## darkzero (Apr 29, 2017)

I've never made one myself or have experience with them but back when I took the machining course at the local CC w/ my little brother, there was a fellow that I met that was making his own. He used ball bearings for the actual wheels. Came out very nice but I have no idea how well it worked.


----------



## Tony Wells (Apr 29, 2017)

You could, but obviously the less friction the better. So polish the bolts, ream the holes and use a lot of grease. Using bearings directly doesn't strike me as such a good idea as the weight would be concentrated on a small area which can damage the concrete surface. But, to each their own. You do what you must.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Apr 29, 2017)

the addition of bronze or delrin bushings would greatly reduce the friction
you could turn your own bushings and install them in the rollers, for superior operation and better load capacity due to the reduction of friction


----------



## Terrywerm (Apr 29, 2017)

I've used a number of different machinery skates and I always like the Hilman chain style the best. They are hard to describe, but they are built in such a way that the pins that hold the rollers never carry the load. No need for bearings, as the rollers themselves transfer the load directly to the frame of the skate and no bearings are needed. When any one roller is carrying a load, the pin that runs through it is simply floating inside the roller. The rotating top can also be locked from swiveling if desired. They are expensive, but when moving a large, heavy piece of equipment they are a lifesaver. A photo is worth a thousand words:


----------



## Zamfir (Apr 30, 2017)

I can rent a set of those chain rollers for 150 a day.  Maybe that is best. Then I could make a set the right way. 

I understand now why those hillman chain rollers are so popular. They really spread the load out over the whole bottom on all the rollers rather than on just a few wheels. Like the Egyptians used to do with moving the pipe or sticks but it is all contained and just keeps truckin and laying down more pipe. 

 I think the way the movers in the picture were made was with steel pipe with bearings inside. 

Maybe it is worth renting for 150 putting it in place and then if I need to move it again I can make them right with the right tools. Hmmm.


----------



## mcostello (Apr 30, 2017)

I made a set with 2 bearings on each axle - 32 bearings. Works so easily a 2500 lb. lathe will move on a VERY, VERY, VERY, slight incline by itself, note the emphasis. Don't turn Your back on it unless it's blocked.


----------



## Uglydog (Apr 30, 2017)

I've got several sets of machine skates.
And I certainly don't need them all!
I'll try to get some posted in the classifieds section next week if anyone is interested.
I'll attempt to elaborate condition and provide pics, including what I've done to make them fully functional.

Daryl
MN


----------



## jbolt (Apr 30, 2017)

I bought four of* these* when they were on sale. The cost of material and bearings to make a set was not much less.


----------



## Joe in Oz (May 1, 2017)

Here is my DIY set. Worked like a charm under 2000lb machine.
Photo before tack welding the axles to the channel (which is all they need) and painting.
Also a pic of my DIY toejack. Yes, I'm a cheap skate - pun intended


----------



## Silverbullet (May 1, 2017)

How much does the machine weigh? If not more then 3K , there's the car movers at HF  for around $45.00 per set two sets should move it easy. I've wondered why I don't see these in use for LATHES and mills. They look to be strong enough to handle most machines under 5K in weight. 
At least I'm thinking of getting them to try. I've always got my lengths of pipe and a pry bar 5' long.


----------



## TORQUIN (May 1, 2017)

While bearings are the best, they are not necessary. I have some shop-made skates and the wheels are 3" stock with holes drilled in them. The axles are stock also, but have holes and grooves in them to allow the grease, squirted in from the ends where there are grease fittings, to spread out along the axles.  Greasing the axles makes a huge difference. The frame around the wheels is 1/2" steel. These things are beasts and weigh around 50 lbs each. I also have  a caterpillar style, like the Hilmans that works well too. No way to grease the axles in that though.
If you go with bolts and no bearings, make sure the wheels do no bear on the threaded area of the bolts. It will wear quicker.

Chris


----------



## Zamfir (May 3, 2017)

Thanks guys!  The machine is 12k lbs. I found a set of hillman 8 ton rollers to rent for 80 bucks. Thank god. Monday is creeping up on me and have enough to do before then. I thought about welding together 3 or 4 of those 40 buck bearing style linked for the front and use 2 of them by themselves at the rear. 

Toe jack build from bottle jack is now priority #1. 

Then when the machine is in place I can take more time making a set properly. And I will have some experience using a couple styles along the way.  So much needs to fall into place at the right time. So far so good. Now I just need to stop this cold from getting me. Zinc! C! Water!


----------

